
Dame Vera Lynn has died at 103 - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/obituary/2020/06/27/vera-lynn-died-on-june-18th
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.theoldie.co.uk/article/we-will-meet-
again](https://www.theoldie.co.uk/article/we-will-meet-again)

------
blacksqr
Does anyone remember Vera Lynn?

Remember how she said that we would meet again, some sunny day

Vera, Vera, what has become of you?

Does anybody else 'round here feel the way I do?

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/dh0tu#10%](https://archive.vn/dh0tu#10%)

